# My Girlfriend's New Shark rig.



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just bought my girlfriend a 6/0 Senator we spooled it with 65lb. braid (300 yds) then put 200 yds of 80lb. mono on it, connected them with a double uni knot. On a 50lb. class rod now, gonna get a 80 class rod for her. Then gonna put a 300 to 400 lb steel leader on it with a spider weight and a 20/0 circle hook. Any input for something we should do different? or does this sound good?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I normally prefer the 50 class rod over the 80 class for extended fights.

Everytime the rod bends is one less time you get all the pressure. And evertime the rod comes back straight, it is one less time you had to pull back on your own...

But for the seriously huge sharks that hit the biggest of rigs and bait... I prefer a bent butt 130 class rig in the gunnel rod holder on a nice big boat with a fridge full of refreshing cold beverages, and a nice bunk to crawl in when done with the fight to lick my wounds...

Brent


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like a good set up. Are you shore fishing for sharks? I use 250# coated steel leader, about 15' long, with a 20/0 circle hook. Spider weights can be a problem, when there is a lot of grass, (reeling in 30 lbs of grass) I use egg wt. (12-16oz.) on my leader, that slides down to my hook when paddling bait out.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

We fish for them off the beach, thats why i was gonna get her a 80 class rod but now the 50 makes more sence for her. Should i use a single strand or a cable leader, i prefer cable but i haven't had any pick ups this year... And now i want her to catch one more than me...


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

put an 8oz egg above your leader on the mono and ditch the spider weight. other than that your golden


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

All tips are good but I use an almost identical setup. Yak your baits out, (Whole, fresh) and hang on bud. You are there.


----------

